# Versa over heating



## Jr13 (Apr 15, 2020)

I would like to know where is the radiator fan relay located on a 2011 Nissan Versa S Hacthback 1.8 engine and what is the size in mm of the upper radiator hose width. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The inner diameter of the upper radiator hose is 33mm. The IPDM/ER houses the cooling fan relays (there could be two or three of them). The fans are controlled by the ECM which signals the IPDM to turn the fans on or off. If you have A/C, you may also have a fan control module which I believe is on or near the fan shroud. If you suspect the fans aren't working, what you should do is an IPDM Active Test. Once in progress, it'll test multiple items such as the wipers, headlights, A/C clutch and cooling fans. This will let you know everything is okay from the IPDM to the fan motors. The YouTube vid below is on a different vehicle with right hand drive, but the procedure is the same. Also, if you need diagnostic help, NICO Club's site has a free, online, factory service manual for your vehicle. It has a symptom chart you can follow for overheating issues.


----------

